# Preview: BMW M5 World Record drift attempt



## Karney5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sick! I just hope they don't use a BMW with red leather.... makes it look tacky....


----------



## colin007 (Feb 10, 2011)

what a waste...tires, gas, wear and tear...whatever...


----------



## Karney5 (Dec 25, 2012)

colin007 said:


> what a waste...tires, gas, wear and tear...whatever...


So is driving..... you could just walk everywhere.... jackass. :flipoff:


----------



## colin007 (Feb 10, 2011)

mo.karney said:


> So is driving..... you could just walk everywhere.... jackass. :flipoff:


You're right, I could. Maybe I'm just too old for this ****...


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

mo.karney said:


> So is driving..... you could just walk everywhere.... jackass. :flipoff:


Driving is productive. the stuff shown here is counterproductive. BMWs are wonderful machines. They should be appreciated; not abused.


----------



## Dragan (Jan 2, 2013)

ProRail said:


> Driving is productive. the stuff shown here is counterproductive. BMWs are wonderful machines. They should be appreciated; not abused.


I think it's the tires that will be going through the abuse, not the car itself. I think an ///M engine can easily take any abuse it will experience throughout.

It may be counterproductive in general but it's marketing for BMW. And we all know pretty well that BMW knows how to market their products.


----------

